# alte Anlagen und DIN EN ISO 13849



## mitchih (19 September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage wie ihr das praktisch handhabt.

Wir haben bei uns im Betrieb jede Menge Fertigungslinien die noch nicht nach DIN EN ISO 13849 bewertet sind.

Nun gibt es ja keinen Bestandsschutz. Zudem bekomme ich für die alten 2 kanaligen Schalter keine Werte. Aber die werden ja nun mal auch nicht einfach unsicher.

Leider sind aber die Kosten für eine Bewertung mit Sistema usw.. nicht unerheblich.  Es handelt sich Größtenteils um verkettete Linien die eine ganze Montagehalle ausfüllen. Stillstandszeiten für Änderungen max Sonntags 8 Stunden.

Not Aus usw. werden regelmäßig geprüft, sind aber größtenteils nur einkanalig ausgeführt.


Natürlich will man diese Kosten nicht auf sich nehmen, da es keine Produktivitätssteigerung mit sich bringt. Wie handhabt ihr diese Problematik.

Mann ist bereit Anlagen die überarbeitet werden natürlich dem aktuellen Stand anzupassen. Also Berechnung mit Sistema usw..
Änderung der Hardware usw..

Wir handhabt ihr das bei euch?? Ich hätte gerne Beispiele aus der Praxis und nicht Zitate aus der Norm.


----------



## Safety (20 September 2012)

Hallo,
Du liegst mit der Annahme das die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 auch auf sogenannte Altanlagen anzuwenden ist erst mal falsch.
Es gibt Bestandschutz in einem bestimmten Rahmen.
Die Maschinenrichtlinie ist erst 1995 anzuwenden, vorher gab es eine Übergangszeit von 1993-1995 da konnte man wählen zwischen Nationalen Vorschriften wie UVV ZH usw und MRL.  
Die bei euch vorhandenen Maschinen müssen den Richtlinien bzw. Nationalen Vorschriften die beim erstmaligen Inverkehrbringen gültig waren entsprechen. Bedeutet ab 1995 MRL, vorher UVV aber auch Altmaschinen haben ein Mindestmaß zu erfüllen dies ist der Anhang 1 der BetrSichV. Wenn die Forderungen dieses Anhangs nicht erfüllt sind dann muss nach gerüstet werden oder es gab Nationale Vorschriften die eine Nachrüstung gefordert haben.
Nur wenn man eine Maschine wesentlich verändert dann muss man auch nach der neusten MRL vorgehen.
Es gibt Checklisten zur BtrSichV, z.B. von der BGRCI, habe den Link nicht greifbar, eventuell kann dies ein andere übernehmen.


----------



## Tommi (20 September 2012)

Hallo,

"checkliste betriebssicherheitsverordnung anhang 1" bei google eingeben.

Der dritte Treffer, rtf-Formular unter www.arbeitssicherheit.de.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Profilator (21 September 2012)

Hallo,

klar habt ihr " im Betrieb jede Menge Fertigungslinien die noch nicht nach DIN EN ISO 13849 bewertet sind. "  Das ist auch erstmal völlig in Ordnung, bei älteren Anlagen im Bestand. Die jetzt einfach mal  "wie auch immer - und unabhängig von z.B. verfügbaren Werten - neu und unter Anwendung der  DIN EN ISO 13849 zu bewerten ist ein falscher gedanklicher Ansatz. Um konform zur MRL und damit CE - Konform zu sein ist die funktionale Sicherheit von Steuerungen nach der DIN EN ISO 13849  zu bewerten, wenn die Maschine in der Gemeinschft erstmalig inverkehr gebracht wird. Die Maschinen die seit Jahren bei euch stehen - solange sie da stehen, ist alles in Butter.

Allerdings wie schon von anderer Seite erwähnt, müssen diese Maschinen zumindest dem damaligen Stand entsprechen, ggf. muss dieser ertüchtigt werden, sofern das aus heutiger Sicht nun garnicht mehr akzeptabel ist.


MfG


----------

